# Normal and ectopic with 2 embies - is this possible?



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi emilycaitlin and oink
I hope this isn't a really silly quesion, but is it possible to have a normal implantation and an ectopic one with 2 different embies? I had 3 embies transferred and although my HCG seems to be fine, I am feeling really dizzy and have had a couple of bleeds. I have just done a cold turkey on my antidepressants on the advice of my mental health nurse which I hope accounts for the dizziness. A scan at 5 weeks and 3 days showed a gestational sac in the uterus but not much else. Would it be possible for 1 embie to have implanted normally and hence give me OK HCG levels and another to have gone into a tube - hence the dizziness and bleeding? If so, how could it be detected and will I lose the normal one as well?
Thanks in advance for your help.
RC xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

yes, it is possible, although the scan may just have been a couple of days too early to be able to see a yolk sac or fetal pole. You can get dizziness in early pregnancy and yours, like you say, may be exacerbated by the withdrawal of anti depressants. Bleeding, although not normal, can happen also, so things may be progressing as expected at the moment,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks emilycaitlin I will let you know how my next scan goes on Thursday. I have just been told that quinine is not good in pregnancy. I have drunk about a half a litre of low calorie tonic water a day for the last 2 weeks. Will I have done lots of damage to my embie?
Thanks again RC xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry hun, it's unikely, people have far far worse things than tonic water in early pregnancy, with no problems, just avoid it from now if you are wooried, but the amount in it isnt large,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks again - I'm so grateful for all your help for us all - it is so much appreciated.   
Congrats on your little one


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin

I just wanted to let you know that we have seen the most beautiful thing today that we never thought we would - our little Chip measuring 2.3mm with a lovely strongly beating heart. It has taken us 10 years to see this and we are so happy and blessed.
Thank you so much for your reassurances last week.


----------

